# Caribe



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just wondering how many of you guys keep caribes together without them kicking each others assess. I have 3 in a 75 and im always having problems with aggression. Ive dropped the temp, and always fed them well... You think I need a bigger tank or is it just the personalities of the caribes that I have and they will never stop beating on eachother.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i think you need 2 more.
wes


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

IMO I would go with a bigger tank.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sccavee said:


> IMO I would go with a bigger tank.


if possible i think that would be everyones opinion. the bigger the better.
wes


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you really think more would lesson aggression??? Maybe to stop one caribe from being singled out, and territorial issues will be less because of soo many fish floating around???


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ive had a 10" caribe and he would own more than half the tank with 8-10" Redz, Caribes are very territorial


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i think you need 2 more.
> wes


 i detect a hint of sarcasm


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

fo real


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

xtreme_s10 said:


> Do you really think more would lesson aggression???


In a 75g tank? Nope, no chance







That was either a bad joke, or poor advice...
Maybe temporarily it may work, although that's also doubtful, as they'll have to redefine their hierarchy (and Cariba don't do that by drawing straws







), but definitely not in the long run: for life a 75g already is on the small side for 3 Cariba, but for 5 of them it's definitely way too small...


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It's just the fishes personality.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Ive had a 10" caribe and he would own more than half the tank with 8-10" Redz, Caribes are very territorial


Hi,

I think that is very common to all Pygos, not only to caribes. One of the group, which is usually the biggest one, becomes the owner of the tank then and he takes most of the space or the best places for himself.

You can avoid it at least minimize it only by creating and offering them interior with many hiding and resting (shadowy) places.

And yes 75 gallons is way too small for caribes, even for three. There is the main reason for continuous fights.

Regards,


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I've read, in many places, including this website, that Caribe's as fully grown adults only require 25 gallons per fish to live comfortably, yet you are now saying otherwise (not you personally, but on this website)

I ain't no expert in Piranha's, nor in keeping Caribe's, but now you are just giving mixed messages to the people that are trying to keep them.

I feel that this should be sorted out by saying either a certain amount of gallons per fish or not bother saying anything at all, sorry if this has offended people.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nicky said:


> I've read, in many places, including this website, that Caribe's as fully grown adults only require 25 gallons per fish to live comfortably, yet you are now saying otherwise (not you personally, but on this website)
> 
> I ain't no expert in Piranha's, nor in keeping Caribe's, but now you are just giving mixed messages to the people that are trying to keep them.
> 
> I feel that this should be sorted out by saying either a certain amount of gallons per fish or not bother saying anything at all, sorry if this has offended people.


First, the amount of gallons is a guideline which is not set in stone. It's hard to say gallons for every fish tank out in the world. Why??? A few reasons... 
1) Dimensions of tank. Tanks with Length and Width are better suited for piranhas.
2) Personality of fish. Some fish just cannot stand tankmates, even pygos.

There's more but I got to get back to work.

But remember every case is different, its a guideline. I would say Caribe need at least 30 gallons of water fully grown but when younger they will not. Following this guideline would it mean I could have 1 Caribe in a 30 gallon tank? No. It would mean more of at least 90 gallons for 3 caribe, but some people could pull off 75. Recommended though would be a tank at least 4 - 6 feet long 18-24 inches wide.

If you went with Petco's recommendation, they'd say one gallon of water for every inch of fish. That would mean I could have a 10 inch rhom in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah I get you now, I was just a little confused by all the information that was going around. I only mentioned this as I was going to purchase a 75 gal (UK - 60" x 18" x 18") and was going to put 3 Caribe in there for life. Just after reading a few people on here I was getting mixed messages but now I have a proper understanding of how many fish I can put in.

Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

With that size tank I don't think 3 caribe for life would be good. It would be fine for awhile, but once those suckas hit 10inches you'll start to notice how crowded the tank is.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought that they only grew to around that mark in captivity, I never thought that they would reach their maximum size?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scavee has one that was grown from 3 inches or less to 13.5 inches right now and its still growing.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell, I bet he's fiesty


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

xtreme_s10 said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys keep caribes together without them kicking each others assess. I have 3 in a 75 and im always having problems with aggression. Ive dropped the temp, and always fed them well... You think I need a bigger tank or is it just the personalities of the caribes that I have and they will never stop beating on eachother.


I started out w/ 3 6"ers and 2 8"ers in a 75G. I have lost 2 6"ers in the last couple months and the 75G is not long enough for the 3 p's. Very territorial. 125G soon to be home for the 3.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

i definatley think its just the personality that varies from fish to fish.

I have 2x 6" Caribe's and a 6.5-7" Super Red in a 65g Long. 48x18

They're absolutely fine!! I have another caribe on the way....that may be pushing it. I have plans for selling the Super red when the new caribe comes but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice









Off topic, Lindsay Lohan is a beaut....


----------

